# Show us your coastals



## jay76 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi all would like to see some of the coastals people have out there


----------



## bitey (Sep 3, 2007)

*heres mine*

not as nice as your striped one but i like her never the less


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 3, 2007)

Evie





Mr Jiggy




Sway




Starvin Marvin




Karma




Arthur


----------



## hodges (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## vinspa (Sep 3, 2007)

this is ours!!


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 3, 2007)

All except for Karma (bred by ian_davo) and Arthur were bred by ponybug


----------



## Shano92 (Sep 3, 2007)

*heres mine*

this is my little coastal about 8, 9 months old, still got lots of growin to do lol.


----------



## m.punja (Sep 3, 2007)

Here are some pics of one of mine. Not real good pattern shots, but the pics show what sort of attitude it has


----------



## petzoo (Sep 3, 2007)

sway looks a bit hungry.....


----------



## jay76 (Sep 3, 2007)

One of my girls


----------



## steve6610 (Sep 3, 2007)

hello, a coastal thread, :lol::lol::lol::lol:

these are a couple i'm picking up on wednsday, i'm sure the owner won't mind me posting a couple of his pics, i'm really looking forward to getting these to add to my bloodline, going to be some nice coastals from this batch, i'm getting 21 new coastals in total............. aged from yearlings to 3 year olds,


----------



## Horsy (Sep 3, 2007)

This little guy is Dougie. He has 3 complete stripes =D


----------



## jay76 (Sep 3, 2007)

2 more


----------



## steve6610 (Sep 3, 2007)

couple of my adults


----------



## Radar (Sep 3, 2007)

Very impressive ponybug  How longs your waiting list?


----------



## jay76 (Sep 3, 2007)

There is a long line LOL


----------



## patonthego (Sep 3, 2007)

*my baby Tara*

Ponybug you are such a show off!! What wonderful Coastals you have and you too Jarrad. I can't wait for my girl to get to say 3ft. Shw was born 18th Nov.

Hope you can see her from these pics.


----------



## oniddog (Sep 3, 2007)

dam pony that 1st pic is a ripper, would be very interested in a hatchie from that 1?
u any like it ur willing to sell?
"please say YES, please say YES, PLEASE SAY YES "
pm if yes pony?
O'Dog


----------



## patonthego (Sep 3, 2007)

Can't get them on together not that brilliant on a computer!!


----------



## oniddog (Sep 3, 2007)

i just posted a thread with my girl , b4 i saw this 1 
so i gess ill post here aswell 
here goes!


----------



## oniddog (Sep 3, 2007)

oh yeh
pony was speaking of the 1st pic of the 2nd lot of photos , the black 1 with the stripe down its side !
hots stuff dude, me wants 1 like dat!


----------



## jay76 (Sep 3, 2007)

another one


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 3, 2007)

wow people love there pics of coastals
ive got a few coastals but i dont have pics on the computer:cry:


----------



## ALLANA (Sep 3, 2007)

Love the black and White boy you got there Steve, let us know if you get any bubs like that


----------



## steve6610 (Sep 3, 2007)

rednut said:


> Very impressive ponybug  How longs your waiting list?



hi rednut, the list is getting longer, but i'm still taking orders, 

pm sent..............


----------



## jay76 (Sep 3, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol::lol:What taking orders for 2009:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## steve6610 (Sep 3, 2007)

patonthego said:


> Ponybug you are such a show off!! What wonderful Coastals you have and you too Jarrad. I can't wait for my girl to get to say 3ft. Shw was born 18th Nov.
> Hope you can see her from these pics.



thanks patonthego, i do love my coastals, can't wait for my new ones to arrive this week, 

yours is going to be a nice coastal, thats your brissy one from yommy? very nice...........


----------



## jay76 (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks patonthego


----------



## steve6610 (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks oniddog and allana, she is stunning, but you should see the male i just bought to put with her next season, i'll send you both pics of him, 

pm sent..............


----------



## Radar (Sep 3, 2007)

Pm sent back...


----------



## jay76 (Sep 3, 2007)

And 2 more


----------



## spilota_variegata (Sep 3, 2007)

Friendly the snake.


----------



## Radar (Sep 3, 2007)

....eating morty the rat....


----------



## steve6610 (Sep 3, 2007)

jarrod wilcox said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol:What taking orders for 2009:lol::lol::lol::lol:



lmao jarrod, i still have a few more orders i can take, but they are filling up quick, i just hope my 5 f/ms all do the right thing by me.........


----------



## steve6610 (Sep 3, 2007)

very nice jarrod, i think i have the exact male for that girl......... pm sent................


----------



## jay76 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hope you know I want more than one. So put my name down a few times


----------



## Bung-Eye (Sep 3, 2007)

haha steve's in his element 

heres a couple of pics of my new boy, he's about 7 months old and only had him for about 3 days


----------



## jay76 (Sep 3, 2007)

ponybug said:


> very nice jarrod, i think i have the exact male for that girl......... pm sent................



There both diff snakes, sisters but. Looks like that male is in for a great time in the next few years :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Bung-Eye (Sep 3, 2007)

btw mine was bred from ponybug, he's a top breeder would recommend him to anyone after a quality coastal.


----------



## MrSpike (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## Bung-Eye (Sep 3, 2007)

awesome MrSpike, great colouration


----------



## jay76 (Sep 3, 2007)

very nice MrSpike


----------



## jay76 (Sep 3, 2007)

Another girl of mine


----------



## steve6610 (Sep 3, 2007)

yes jarrod i think he will be happy at your place, see you in 2 weeks time, haha.......

thanks bung-eye, i'm glad you liked him, 

hey kane, about time you added him to the thread, i've been waiting for him, you sure you don't want to sell him to me yet, :lol:

jarrod, can you pm me how many you want, heh, i think i only have you down for 1 this season,


----------



## steve6610 (Sep 3, 2007)

what, you want more pics............

some holdbacks............


----------



## Lozza (Sep 3, 2007)

great looking coastals guys 

here's my reduced pattern proserpine, Stitch, from Jungleland.


----------



## steve6610 (Sep 3, 2007)

very nice lozza,
i still got you down for a nice f/m for him if i get any this season,


----------



## Lozza (Sep 3, 2007)

excellent thanks ponybug  I'm getting a girly from Joel as well so he'll be a real stud LOL

Saturn is an absolute beauty - got any more pics?


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 3, 2007)

i love the grey baby... im still learning but dont costals get about 8 foot ?


----------



## steve6610 (Sep 3, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol: lucky stitch,


----------



## steve6610 (Sep 3, 2007)

kimba83 said:


> i love the grey baby... im still learning but dont costals get about 8 foot ?



yes the grey hatchy is going to be nice, and yes, some of my adults are just over 8ft and till growing...........


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 3, 2007)

i sooo want a snake im still a little shy with them tho.

i think its more the fear of being bitten.


----------



## steve6610 (Sep 3, 2007)

:lol::lol: your wish is my command, i'll pm you a pic of saturns b/f that i'm picking up this week, he is a striped coastal from zobo.........

saturn.............


----------



## Lozza (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks. She's a stunner, love to see her bf 
that tongue pic is great


----------



## steve6610 (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks, we think she is nice also, pm sent, i hope you enjoy him, 

i'll take some pics when he arrives and post them up, but a can't post the pic i have of him as it has another site advertized on the pic and i don't want to break any rules, haha..........

and i should add i'm getting the male from somebody who bought him from zobo, not from zobo himself, haha, just in case zobo reads this and gets confused,


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Sep 4, 2007)

already posted before,but all well lol


----------



## ALLANA (Sep 4, 2007)

Here's a couple of our guys, I'll have to get some new pics one of these days:lol:

Female
View attachment 27938


Another female
View attachment 27939
View attachment 27940


Male
View attachment 27941
View attachment 27942


----------



## ALLANA (Sep 4, 2007)

Oops forgot my poor prossies 


Female 
View attachment 27943



Male
View attachment 27944


----------



## rockman (Sep 4, 2007)

Here' a couple of pic's of my coastal carpets .
Hope you enjoy .
Cheers .


----------



## jas468 (Sep 4, 2007)

Cameron & Scratchy
Thanks for the pics, Pugs.


----------



## Kyro (Sep 4, 2007)

Here is a couple of old pics of my adult female Coastal


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 4, 2007)

Hehehehe i agree Bung Steve is definately in his element.....

Rednut.... nice to see you are joining the dark side  hehehehe

By the way thought i should mention i am at the top of all Steves coastal lists so apologies to everyone (fingers in ears lalalalalalala)... although i guess i should let him have first pick.... seems like the nice thing to do LMAO


----------



## jay76 (Sep 4, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> By the way thought i should mention i am at the top of all Steves coastal lists so apologies to everyone (fingers in ears lalalalalalala)... although i guess i should let him have first pick.... seems like the nice thing to do LMAO



Yea yea we will see LOL


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 4, 2007)

Indeed we will.... *blows raspberry at jarrod* LOL


----------



## Bung-Eye (Sep 4, 2007)

you and me cass. in a circle of death style boxing match for the top spot!


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 4, 2007)

Oh you better watch out Sir Bung i have quite alot of rage..... granted i am vegetarian and have trouble opening my vegemite jar.... hmmmmmm..... scratch the death boxing.....

Maybe i can let my satan babies Taj & Hydro at you??? sounds like a better idea LOL


----------



## jay76 (Sep 4, 2007)

Lmao


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 4, 2007)

Anyway Steve is a lover not a fighter, we needn't resort to violence here kids LMAO


----------



## Bung-Eye (Sep 4, 2007)

ahaha. ok i'll just have a "friend" come over and say hello


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 4, 2007)

Oh bring it on Bung i'm pretty good at throwing shoes now LOL


----------



## Bung-Eye (Sep 4, 2007)

first thing that comes to mind is eddie murphy delirious.... his mum throwing the shoes


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 4, 2007)

ahhhhh you are in my brain get out!!!!!! LMAO luuurve eddie


----------



## Bung-Eye (Sep 4, 2007)

i didn't wanna do that sh it baby... but you bought that on yourself.
don't make me have to do it again.


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 4, 2007)

MUUUUUM MUUUUUM THROW DOWN SOME MONEY!!! THE ICE CREAM MAN IS COMING!!!!!

I got ice icream, i got my ice cream, you didn't get none, you didnt get none, cos you are on the welfare you cant afford it.... LMAO


----------



## Bung-Eye (Sep 4, 2007)

and your father is a alcoholic!


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 4, 2007)

bahahahahahahahahahahahaha

Where did you get that welfare burger???

Ahhhhh my mother made it for me ahhhhh.....

I'm so calling one of my coastals from this season Eddie!!!!!!


----------



## Radar (Sep 4, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> Hehehehe i agree Bung Steve is definately in his element.....
> 
> Rednut.... nice to see you are joining the dark side  hehehehe
> 
> By the way thought i should mention i am at the top of all Steves coastal lists so apologies to everyone (fingers in ears lalalalalalala)... although i guess i should let him have first pick.... seems like the nice thing to do LMAO


 
I've been there my whole life, just took a holiday while the out-laws were in town:lol::lol::lol:

Also, should we start an edddie murphy thread or what?:shock: LMAO


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 4, 2007)

EDDIE.....

LOL we've been bouncing Eddie Murphy and Carl Barron quotes back and forth via pm all day LOL

So i will now have Eddie and Fee Fee as new names for this season LOL


----------



## Gecko :) (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi,.

Nice pics everyone 

Heres a few of mine:

8 month old Female



8 month old Male





Adult Male Coastal







Kelly


----------



## Jill (Sep 4, 2007)

Very pretty snakies Kelly!


----------



## Gecko :) (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks Jill


----------



## Gecko :) (Sep 5, 2007)

...


----------



## Lozza (Sep 5, 2007)

great looking snakes Kelly 
I love that last male - he's beautiful


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 5, 2007)

No matter how much of a basic snake they may be i will always have a love in my heart for them


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 5, 2007)

Kelly your coastals are gorgeous! Where have you been hiding them from us??? LOL

I love how coastals are so variable.... you won't see the same pattern twice i think its awesome


----------



## Gecko :) (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks Lozza & Swing 
The yellow male is my fave too 

Thanks
Kelly


----------



## cmclean (Sep 5, 2007)

[Here are two of mine. This was their introduction day. Razdus and Medusa

[/ATTACH]


----------



## jay76 (Sep 5, 2007)

There is some very nice coastals out there


----------



## digdown2001 (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi,
Very nice animals, so much variation in colour!! Here's mine:







Steve


----------



## jay76 (Sep 6, 2007)

nice snake mate


----------



## Bung-Eye (Sep 6, 2007)

yeah that's a stunner


----------



## aspidito (Sep 6, 2007)

*Striped coastals*



Gecko :);[COLOR=darkorchid said:


> View attachment 27991
> [/COLOR]
> Hi Gecko, excellent looking animals, I am looking for a female with predominantly excellent striping, preferably yearling,did you produce yours. Have attached a early picture of my male he is a lot bigger now & realy starting to colour up nicely.
> Cheers, Paul.


----------



## jay76 (Sep 6, 2007)

very nice mate love the stripes


----------



## zobo (Sep 6, 2007)

here are some new pics of some 19 mnth old stripes.
jas


----------



## gold&black... (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow Jas, the second pic is a stunner.........


----------



## zobo (Sep 6, 2007)

yeah the dark one is Apollo, and its a boy! so will be breeding him with a few girls in season 08


----------



## Kah. (Sep 7, 2007)

Mine a few months ago, guess it's time to get new pics soon


----------



## aspidito (Sep 7, 2007)

*striped carpets*



zobo said:


> yeah the dark one is Apollo, and its a boy! so will be breeding him with a few girls in season 08


They are stunners Zobo, who was the breeder?


----------



## zobo (Sep 7, 2007)

aspidito said:


> They are stunners Zobo, who was the breeder?



Me!


----------



## steve6610 (Sep 7, 2007)

zobo said:


> here are some new pics of some 19 mnth old stripes.
> jas



looking very nice jas, this is also one of jas from the same clutch, not a good pic as he was shy, but i can't be happier to have picked this guy up from a friend, 







and these 2 are also bred by zobo, same male different f/m,


----------



## jay76 (Sep 30, 2007)

A new one


----------



## Kah. (Oct 7, 2007)

*bump* let's see some more!


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 7, 2007)

gezz coastals rock!! i love em so much
there got all the looks going ,hot things
oh right more people


----------



## steve6610 (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## bitey (Oct 7, 2007)

wow ponybug, that one in the first pic looks great !
love the stripes


----------



## Python_Princess87 (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow, i had no idea coastals came in such a diverse range of colours and patterns!!


----------



## steve6610 (Oct 7, 2007)

there are some hot looking coastals around, i have over 30 and none look the same..........


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 7, 2007)

coastal are all different and all spiecal in there own little ways


----------



## Junglecp (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Pornybug

Are you steve? (steve with numbers) from moreliapythons ?...Damn you have one of the most amazing coastels..all of them are sweet. 

I must say i have no Coastels  But in holland we have onley those DARK ones and i'm a fan of the lighter ones

Gr stijn

Amazing coastel all of you


----------



## steve6610 (Oct 7, 2007)

Junglecp said:


> Hi Pornybug
> 
> Are you steve? (steve with numbers) from moreliapythons ?...Damn you have one of the most amazing coastels..all of them are sweet.
> 
> ...



yes that would be me, steve6610, thanks mate, they are nice,


----------



## Junglecp (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Steve

I'm stijn we mail allot. About your intergrades :d

Gr stijn


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 7, 2007)

steve has a fan,other then me


----------



## eladidare (Oct 7, 2007)

i have to admit, im a fan too
unbelievable snakes steve


----------



## Vixen (Oct 7, 2007)

ponybug said:


>


 
That one is just stunning, very unique markings, hes like a little leopard  So cute


----------



## jay76 (Oct 7, 2007)

i will have these 3 in a weeks time


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Oct 7, 2007)

last yr 









just a few of my baby


----------



## steve6610 (Oct 7, 2007)

Junglecp said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> I'm stijn we mail allot. About your intergrades :d
> 
> Gr stijn



thats ok mate, i remember you, been awhile.........


----------



## steve6610 (Oct 7, 2007)

thanks jordan and eladidare, 

yes vixenbabe that is one strange patterned coastal, it's only this years hatchling so it might change a lot yet, but it should keep the patterns, 

hey jarrod, a weeks time, hmmm is it that close for me to send them, i better start getting them ready, 

thats one nice coastal snake girl, i'm hoping to breed some nice black coastals next season,


----------



## Ramsayi (Oct 7, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Oct 7, 2007)

ponybug said:


> thats one nice coastal snake girl, i'm hoping to breed some nice black coastals next season,


 
Thanks, pic's dont do justice when she is in the sun she has this greenish rainbow through her black. Its very nice, I am hoping to get her a male for next season and try my hand at breeding


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Oct 8, 2007)

Not very clear 

The first is her playing on the coffin in the loungeroom which she loves and the second shows her angry face pattern.


----------



## Kah. (Oct 8, 2007)

They're all gorgeous!
I've been looking for a striped, or a predominantly black coastal. If anyone is selling, PM me


----------



## jay76 (Nov 15, 2007)

another female


----------



## scorps (Nov 15, 2007)

nice everybody


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 15, 2007)

ahhhhh ive got 5 coastel carpets and if i see 1 more pic i think im gonna gouge my eyes


----------

